# family of mushrooms



## Riveritos

Hello, 
I was wondering if I can use " a jeho čeleď " when referred to a family of mushrooms. I need to write something like "mushrooms type _boletus edulus _and its family". Is it possible to say *Boletus edulus a jeho čeleď*? 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## K.u.r.t

We have a rather extensive vocabulary in this field, the exact biological meaning is usualy unclear to anyone but experts, but all the words mean more or less something like family. Wikipedia claims that the hierarchy is as follows:
druh < rod < čeleď  < řád < třída < kmen ...

The exact word depends on the target audience.


----------



## werrr

Riveritos said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if I can use " a jeho čeleď " when referred to a family of mushrooms.


It is not incorrect, but it is not the best option as for the style. It could be a little confusing as the phrase “a jeho čeleď” has its own usage:

mlynář a jeho čeleď = miller and all his labourers
Adam a jeho čeleď = Adam and all his descendents/family ~ humankind



> I need to write something like "mushrooms type _boletus edulis _and its family". Is it possible to say *Boletus edulis a jeho čeleď*?



“Bolutus (edulis)” is “hřib (smrkový)” in Czech.

If you really need to pinpoint the name of the particular species, you could use:

_  hřib smrkový (Boletus edulis) a další houby (z) jeho čeledi
  houby z čeledi hřibu smrkového_

But in biology, you needn’t use the specific name to identify the family, the genus name is sufficient:

_  hřib (Boletus) a další houby z jeho čeledi_

And finally, the family has its own name in biology. The name is an adjective based on a typical representant of the family. This applies for both Czech and Latin:

_  houby (z) čeledi hřibovitých (Boletaceae)_

Even to the people who are not aware of the biological classification, the Czech adjective is clearly understandable as meaning “of the kind of…”, so you could use it as a common adjective:

_  hřibovité houby_ (~ mushrooms of the kind of boletus / boletus-like mushrooms)

Or, if you want:

_  hřib smrkový a další hřibovité houby_


----------



## Riveritos

Oh my God, that's a really good explanation. Thank you so much, you have been very kind.


----------

